# Mixing blanks



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have lots of accrylics, and I want to make a walstreet pen out of multiple colors. I was thinking in order the colors would look cool as dark blue, turqouise, and the green. How could I make a single blank out of pieces of the three? Also, if there are any pictures of something like that, they would be helpful.      

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jul 17, 2009)

I realise this isn't very "advanced" but I am a beginner so what is hard for me must be beginner for you. Ya.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 17, 2009)

Ryan, depends on what you want to do. I occassionally keep the cut offs from blanks and then will stack them on a tube and turn. Looks pretty good. You could just cut short pieces, either straight or at and angle and glue them together. Might be easier to drill the pieces as a whole, then cut them off and stack on the tube. Cut the long ways and separate with  thin strips of something, or the coke can trick.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 17, 2009)

Ryan as Paul said all you need to do is cut pieces glue them together (I use superglue to join them) You can also put pieces of coke can between each piece for a differant look. Also people use "pick guard" this is what is on guitar under the strings.  Another trick is if you get a plastic for sale sign and cut it into pieces 3/4 X 3/4  you can use this between each piece and that looks pretty cool as well.  Just give it a try...


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, and dntross, nice pic. lol.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 18, 2009)

You might look into a segmented pattern.
Mark


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Ryan. the guys have given you good suggestions there. For a simple segmented blank in which you can combine your colors, put a cut at 30 or 45* on your pieces. Now glue these pieces together. Once they have cured, mark out for your tubes, cut, drill and wala! It usually ends up making for a very nice end result.


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryan. 
Do you mean something like this?
I cut pieces of white, red and black acrylic at a 35 degree angle and glued them together with CA.

Hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryan ---

There are some tutorials in the Library that may help you, such as ---

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/osbornesegpen.pdf

Joe


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright, Thanks again. I tried cutting a spare blank at an angle... on the band saw... and put a little piece of coke can in between after I drilled, bad idea... What tool do you use to cut at a precise angle?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 19, 2010)

Should be able to just use your miter gage on the saw, if it has one. If you are going to do that, you should glue up the blank and drill all at one time.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Paul


----------



## sptfr43 (Feb 21, 2010)

jeff that's really cool! how did you get the inlay at the nib end? boggles my little mind


----------

